# Bluetooth



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Is anyone running bluetooth to run thier trains?
Which brand, how do you like it, and how are the control functions?

Im running DC, but this seems like a good option to run multiple trains and a decent price.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This comes up often. Here is a link to the latest discussion. Draw your own conclusions:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=157474


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Are you looking specifically at Bluetooth, or are you looking for a more affordable version of DCC? Have you checked out DCC++?


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Really just looking at all options.
Trying to get tips from otjers who have been there done that to avoid any pitfalls.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

http://bluerailtrains.com


----------

